# NAN A2 và NAN Optipro loại nào tốt hơn ạ?



## văn khánh trang (21/12/20)

Mỗi lần có ý định đổi sữa cho con là đau đầu luôn các mm ạ? Các mẹ cho e hỏi 2 dòng này thì loại nào tốt hơn ạ?


----------



## trần thanh kiều (22/12/20)

Sữa này khác cái là ở 2 giai đoạn khác nhau nha. Sữa NAN A2 thì cho bé uống từ lúc mới lọt lòng nè, còn NAN Optipro 4 thì dùng cho bé từ 1 đến 10 tuổi đó.


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (22/12/20)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Sữa này khác cái là ở 2 giai đoạn khác nhau nha. Sữa NAN A2 thì cho bé uống từ lúc mới lọt lòng nè, còn NAN Optipro 4 thì dùng cho bé từ 1 đến 10 tuổi đó.


Nếu dùng từ lúc sơ sinh đến một tuổi rồi mình thay sữa được không?


----------



## trần thanh kiều (22/12/20)

Cũng được, nhưng nếu dã dùng NAN A2 thì nên cho bé dùng xuyên suốt luôn, vì NAN A2 thực sự rất tốt, không nên đổi. 


nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Nếu dùng từ lúc sơ sinh đến một tuổi rồi mình thay sữa được không?


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (22/12/20)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Cũng được, nhưng nếu dã dùng NAN A2 thì nên cho bé dùng xuyên suốt luôn, vì NAN A2 thực sự rất tốt, không nên đổi.


Nếu mom muốn đổi thì nên đợi đến lúc mà hết chu kì sữa mình đổi luôn cũng đk.


----------



## trần thanh kiều (22/12/20)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Nếu mom muốn đổi thì nên đợi đến lúc mà hết chu kì sữa mình đổi luôn cũng đk.


Vâng, em cảm ơn mom nhé.


----------



## trần phương thanh (22/12/20)

Em thấy sữa NAN A2 thì dùng rất ổn, dinh dưỡng đều mà,


----------



## Diễm Lệ (22/12/20)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Em thấy sữa NAN A2 thì dùng rất ổn, dinh dưỡng đều mà,


Đúng vậy, tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của bé nữa. giúp hấp thụ thức ăn sau đó một cách tối ưu nhất.


----------



## Phương Thùy (22/12/20)

Mình thì cho bé uống cả hai nha. Lúc bé lên trường thì có dùng NAN Optipro, khi ở nhà mình lại pha NAN A2 cho bé.


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (22/12/20)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Mình thì cho bé uống cả hai nha. Lúc bé lên trường thì có dùng NAN Optipro, khi ở nhà mình lại pha NAN A2 cho bé.


Cho uống hai sữa cùng lúc thì không sợ ảnh hưởng đến bé hả mom.


----------



## Phương Thùy (22/12/20)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Cho uống hai sữa cùng lúc thì không sợ ảnh hưởng đến bé hả mom.


À mình có tham khảo ý kiến bs rồi mom ơi, cháu nhà mình cần bổ sung dinh dưỡng tuyệt đối nên là khi mà cho uống hai sữa cùng lúc khong sao cả.


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (22/12/20)

Phương Thùy nói:


> À mình có tham khảo ý kiến bs rồi mom ơi, cháu nhà mình cần bổ sung dinh dưỡng tuyệt đối nên là khi mà cho uống hai sữa cùng lúc khong sao cả.


Mình hiểu rồi. mình cũng phải đi khám cho con ms đk.


----------



## Như Ngọc (23/12/20)

Em thì rất tin tưởng dùng NAN A2 đấy ạ. con em hợp sữa này và phát triển rất ổn, nên em cũng không có ý định đổi sữa cho con đâu ạ.


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (23/12/20)

Sữa NAN A2 mình thấy thiên về hệ tiêu hóa khá nhiều, bảo vệ, tăng cường sức đề kháng cho bé là tối ưu nhất.


----------



## Gia Nghi (23/12/20)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Sữa NAN A2 mình thấy thiên về hệ tiêu hóa khá nhiều, bảo vệ, tăng cường sức đề kháng cho bé là tối ưu nhất.


Dùng NAN A2 thì có pahri trẻn không phát triển cân nặng mấy không ạ.


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (23/12/20)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Dùng NAN A2 thì có pahri trẻn không phát triển cân nặng mấy không ạ.


Không đâu, vì là hỗ trợ nhiều cho hệ tiêu hóa của bé nên là thúc đẩy bé ăn ngon miệng hơn nhiều đó.


----------



## Gia Nghi (23/12/20)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Không đâu, vì là hỗ trợ nhiều cho hệ tiêu hóa của bé nên là thúc đẩy bé ăn ngon miệng hơn nhiều đó.


Vâng, thế thì mỗi sữa lại có mỗi cách khác nahy nhỉ.


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (23/12/20)

Nếu em đang dùng NAN a2 mà muốn đổi sữa NAN optipro thì có ổn không?


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (23/12/20)

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Nếu em đang dùng NAN a2 mà muốn đổi sữa NAN optipro thì có ổn không?


Cháu nhà hợp sữa NAN A2 ko ạ?


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (23/12/20)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Cháu nhà hợp sữa NAN A2 ko ạ?


Dạ hợp mom ạ, thấy bé cũng phát triều nhiều, nhưng em nghie NAN optipro tốt hơn.


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (23/12/20)

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Dạ hợp mom ạ, thấy bé cũng phát triều nhiều, nhưng em nghie NAN optipro tốt hơn.


Như nhau ạ, sữa nào cũng có tính riêng biệt. mom có thể cân nhắc cho bé dùng hai sữa cùng lúc đó.


----------

